# A hat . . . sorta



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

One or two years ago I started making this hat and I decided to finish it for better or worse considering it's fairly nice buffalo hide. All that's left is to wire the brim so it's not all floppy, and I figure that will be done by edging it with ribbon with hat wire underneath. 










Originally it had an oval top but I cut it down to a "pinch front" because an oval leaves a lot of empty space in the crown. Unfortunately I didn't cinch the side tight enough so there are some wrinkles and it's not the greatest looking thing, but it's wearable.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It has a lot of character. 

I have always loved a leather hat for wintertime. (not so much in summer)
With the wire in the brim you might find you like it a lot better once you get it rolled 'just so'. 

Every leather hat I have owned had leather covering the wire. Either the brim folded over it, or a separate piece of thinner stuff was folded around it like a binding.

I would worry that ribbon isnt really durable enough? 
Granted, it would be a PITA to sew more leather over that thick buffalo.
I have never made one myself, so I can only imagine.


I have used my buffalo hat to: put out hot-spot forest fire flare ups, to water horses, and to pick berries into.
It looks a bit rough, but I wont give it up. 

Yours looks good so far!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> _Every leather hat I have owned had leather covering the wire. Either the brim folded over it, or a separate piece of thinner stuff was folded around it like a binding. _


Yeah, originally I was going to stitch more of the same hide like I would a ribbon, but it's just too thick and the hat is already kind of heavy. Maybe I'll just roll the brim edge under and stitch it up with the wire in the roll. And yeah this is definitely not a summer hat unless I want a heat stroke or something. I'd intended to oil it and use it as a rain hat, also.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations on getting a project done! (something I have problems with lately)
I like the hat. As GAM said..character! and it's unique to YOU. way cool. I like the lacing as decoration, too. a lot...

I wonder if you couldn't put the wire under the brim and hold it in place with more lacing? punch your holes and do an edge lacing or "wrap" matching either the hat color, or contrast with the dark color?

the other way to sew buffalo or elk is to prepunch your stitching holes. Hammer, thin awl, block of wood.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I think it looks GREAT!!! congrats!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang Dude, you made that? I'm impressed. I'd buy one! Great job.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

nice hat!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Congratulations on getting a project done! (something I have problems with lately)
> I like the hat. As GAM said..character! and it's unique to YOU. way cool. I like the lacing as decoration, too. a lot...
> 
> I wonder if you couldn't put the wire under the brim and hold it in place with more lacing? punch your holes and do an edge lacing or "wrap" matching either the hat color, or contrast with the dark color?
> ...


Yeah, good ideas. I may just use some of the waxed black linen thread I have and stitch wire to the outside or underneath. I really just want to get it done and on my head!



luv2farm said:


> I think it looks GREAT!!! congrats!





stormywood said:


> Dang Dude, you made that? I'm impressed. I'd buy one! Great job.





sherry in Maine said:


> nice hat!


Thanks  My goal is to eventually take some classes so I actually know what I'm doing. Shoe- boot-making and millinery especially.


----------

